# Brauche Resonanz zu einem Design!



## Sevenit (20. August 2007)

Hallo,

Ich wollte nur mal kurz wissen was ihr zu diesem Design sagt?


Brauche sinnvolle Kritik - Danke!


----------



## NomadSoul (20. August 2007)

Die Farbgebung und die Grafiken gefallen mir sehr, was ich vermisse ist der Inhalt.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, die sich wiederholende Grafik rechts hat Probleme mit dem Shadow(siehe Anhang.(Test mit IE 7 Version:7.0.5730.11)


€dit: Hinweis auf die Regeln des Homepage Review Forums entfernt


----------



## Maik (21. August 2007)

Hi,

Vorschau-Seiten, die keine Inhalte enthalten, sind im "Homepage Reviews Forum" von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen.

Von daher schiebe ich den Thread mal rüber in die "Creative Lounge".


----------



## pudingpanzer (4. September 2007)

die rote leiste ganz oben solltest du wegmachen! könnte schon verstehen das das zu blume passt aber die umrandung vom S und das rot der blume reichen vollkommen aus!!


----------

